# ISO: Poppy Seed Struedel Recipe



## lotsarecipes (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I've been away for awhile but am now searching for a TNT recipe for Poppy Seed Steudel. Does anybody have one?

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## Catseye (Dec 14, 2004)

Found two.  The first one is Polish, the second one is East German and kosher.



Poppy Seed Strudel - Strucle z Makiem  
2 rolls

1/2 oz Yeast (dry), active (two standard envelopes)
1/2 c Water, warm
4 1/2 c Flour ( all-purpose)
3/4 c Sugar
1/2 ts Salt
1/2 c Butter
2 Egg yolks (save whites for the filling)
1/2 c Sour cream
1 ts Vanilla
2 tb Butter
10 oz Poppy seeds, coarsely ground
2 tb Honey
2 ts Lemon juice
2 Egg whites
1/2 c Sugar
1/4 c Candied orange peel, chopped fine
1/4 c Raisins, steamed (steamed, or soaked in hot water, until soft)
2 ts Lemon peel, grated
1 c Sugar, powdered
2 tb Lemon juice  
MAKE THE DOUGH: Soften the yeast in warm water in a bowl. Mix flour with sugar and salt. Cut in the butter until mixture has a fine, even crumb. Beat eggs and extra yolks; mix with yeast, then stir into the flour mixture. Add the sour cream and the vanilla and mix well. Knead dough on floured surface for 5 minutes. Divide in half and roll each half into a 12 inch square. Cover.

MAKE THE FILLING: Melt butter in a large pan. Add poppy seed and stir-fry for 3 minutes. Add honey, lemon juice and raisins to poppy seeds. Cover and
remove from heat. Let stand for 10 minutes. Beat egg whites with sugar until stiff moist peaks form. Fold in orange and lemon peels and then gently fold in poppy seed mixture. Spread half of the filling on each dough square (after you uncover them). Roll up as you would for a jelly-roll and seal the edges. Place on greased baking sheets and cover. Let rise until doubled in bulk (approx. 1 1/2 hours). 
MAKE THE ICING: Mix powdered sugar and lemon juice until smooth. Spread this mixture evenly over the rolls.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Bake about 45 minutes, then remove from oven and cool. 


East German Poppy Seed Strudel

For the dough:
250 g (9oz) strong plain flour
1 pinch salt
75 ml (3 fl oz) lukewarm water
50 ml (2 fl oz) vegetable oil

Sift the flour into a mixing bowl and add the salt, water and oil. Mix the ingredients using the kneading attachment of a hand-held blender of food mixer, at first briefly on the lowest setting, then longer on the highest setting. Then knead on the work surface to make a smooth dough.

Place the dough on non-stick baking paper in a hot, dry saucepan (boil some water in it first); put the lid on the saucepan and leave the dough to prove for about 30 minutes. 


For the filling:
300 g (10½ oz) freshly ground poppyseeds
300 ml (10 fl oz) boiling milk 
75 g (3 oz) sugar
2 tbsp honey
1 egg
1 tsp finely chopped candied lemon peel
100 g (3½ oz) raisins
250 g (9 oz) cooking apples 

Pour the boiling milk over the poppyseeds and stir. Leave to soak until soft. Mix in the sugar, honey, egg candied peel and raisins. Peel, core and coarsely grate the apples and stir into the poppyseed mixture.

Assembly:
50 g (2 oz) melted butter) 

Roll out the dough on a large floured cloth (tea towel) to form a  50 x 40 cm (20 x 16 inch) rectangle. Spread the filling on ²/³ of the dough, leaving about 3 cm at the shorter ends. Then, using the tea towel, roll up the dough, starting with the filling. Press down well at the ends, place on a greased baking sheet and brush with some of the butter. While the strudel is baking, brush with the remaining butter.

Bake at preheated 350-400 for 50 minutes.  They also suggest you could sprinkle the strudel with slivered almonds before baking.  And dust with confectioner's sugar after it comes out of the oven. 


Hope one of these is what you're looking for.


Cats


----------

